# No working audio driver for Toshiba Satellite P105



## Joel_662 (Sep 8, 2009)

So i recently installed a dual boot system of Vista/XP to my Toshiba Satellite P105 as for various reasons I cannot use the original operating system (Vista). I have been installing drivers directly off the Toshiba site onto XP, but have been unable to find a working XP sound driver for my computer.

I had the dual boot system with the audio on XP working previously but have now been unable to get it working again. Had to reinstall the dual boot system due to problems moving around partitions.

I have spent days looking on the Internet for fixes for this and have tried many of them without success. I've installed several drivers without any working. I also installed sp3 for the first time recently, could it be a problem caused by that? I need sp3 on XP, so uninstalling it isn't an option.

There are several different models of the P105 computer but i haven't been able to distinguish which model mine is. There is also a slight chance that it could have been refurnished or something as i bought it on eBay originally, so possibly may have a different sound card than usual (I'm pretty sure its not refurnished though)??

I created a report in EVEREST for more information about my computer as I'm not too sure what is needed. See attachment, if any more information is needed just ask.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Joel 663,
I believe you system has the same hardware as the Toshiba Satellite P105-9722
A link *HERE*

*Refine Search by:*Windows XP SP2/SP3

Uninstall any other Audio Drivers. Look in Add/Remove Programs for Conexant Audio and uninstall the Audio Driver in the Device Manager

The audio driver may have to be* MANUALLY *installed through the Device Manager. 
Extract the Audio Driver to a folder
Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Audio driver (it should be in error, Yellow!)
Update Driver
Go through the Wizard a direct XP to the file you extracted Using the Advance option, Have Disk
XP should install the driver

Also make sure the *Modem driver *is installed or else you will have no sound. Your report shows the Modem is not installed.


> *Unknown:*: *Modem*
> Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus



From your report you also need to install the Card Reader Driver, Fingerprint Reader and the Wireless Lan Driver.



> [ Other devices / Biometric Coprocessor ]: *Fingerprint Reader *
> 
> Device Properties:
> Driver Description Biometric Coprocessor
> ...


Let me know how you make out.
Bill

PS- I have attach the report to your post


----------



## Joel_662 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah I hadn't installed the modem driver. Before installing that when i tried to install the audio driver it was shut down by data execution prevention. After installing the modem driver it installed fine and the audio works perfectly. (there was no modem driver for that specific model so i just widened the search to drivers for all satellite models).

Thanks so much for your help BCCOMP!! It has really been appreciated!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to help out.

How did you make out with the rest of the drivers I posted?
Are there any errors left in the Device Manager?

Bill


----------

